
Lucky with Crystal – Fewer Bugs, Better Performance, Incredible Productivity - paulcsmith
https://crystal-lang.org/2018/02/06/lucky-with-crystal.html
======
paulcsmith
Hey HN!

I'm Paul Smith, the creator of Lucky.

I created Lucky because I wanted a framework that was fast, fun, productive,
and caught lots of bugs that I would normally miss.

I'm happy to answer any question you have!

